# Hardwire radar for mirror mount on 2017 LT



## CraftyCraft (Jun 2, 2017)

I have been looking for a potential way to hard wire my radar detector into my 2017 LT. It has the standard mirror and OnStar in the ceiling. Think there is a way to route a wire and pull power from the OnStar? I'm about to email MirrorTap and see if they have anything. 

FYI I am looking to do this because I'm not a big fan of sending wire through the A Pillar and maintaining a clean appearance while minimizing clutter.

Has anyone done the wiring? Photos?


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

nope I ending doing the pillar. I made a whole new fuse box from battery because IMO going from other things could lead to many bad things. as I have done that 20+ yrs ago. I have a slew of extra things on my car this is why I went this route


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

Can you tap off of the map lights? At least they are keyed off & on as OnStar is not.


----------



## Cruzen Vegas (Aug 27, 2015)

Yes, that's the easiest way is to run power off the Dome light, did it twice to two cruzes now...


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Cruzen Vegas said:


> Yes, that's the easiest way is to run power off the Dome light, did it twice to two cruzes now...


So you did it 4 timesk:


----------



## CraftyCraft (Jun 2, 2017)

So, pulled my car out of storage and started fiddling. Attached are some photos of a MirrorTap kit meant for a C6 vette being plugged about on the LT onstar. The length needs to be a bit longer, however I could not pull power. Figure it's because I don't know what's a ground off the wires. I'll be prodding about later, but here's the now: a photo of the Onstar plug I wish to work with.


----------



## backchannel (Mar 10, 2017)

CraftyCraft said:


> So, pulled my car out of storage and started fiddling. Attached are some photos of a MirrorTap kit meant for a C6 vette being plugged about on the LT onstar. The length needs to be a bit longer, however I could not pull power. Figure it's because I don't know what's a ground off the wires. I'll be prodding about later, but here's the now: a photo of the Onstar plug I wish to work with.


on 2017 premier - After finally finding a 12v source [alot of 5v there]and ground and using them, I soon found oem monitors current draw and was not happy. Ended up running back to fuse box


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

If your mirror was a auto dimming, the mirror tap would have worked.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Old thread, but how do you remove the Onstar Covers. It looks like a clamshell, but do you pull apart in the center, or from the back. I dont wanna break any clips.


----------

